# Information about working at Regent International School and Horizon School



## macavela (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello!

I have interviews with Regent International School and Horizon school. Any information anyone can give me regarding teacher accommodation and location, job satisfaction, etc would be very much appreciated. I would like to hear the good and the bad! Thanks!


----------

